# Highlander TV series



## troyguitar (Apr 20, 2009)

I never really watched any of it before and just started the first episode of the first season. Should be fun!

Hulu - Highlander


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 20, 2009)

This rules. 

/thread.


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2009)

Movie > Series

Christoper Lambert
Sean Connery _as a SPANIARD_
And a dude who looks like Pete Steel fighting with a huge sword


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 20, 2009)

I always felt that way, since I'm a die hard Highlander movie fan. I mean, I still hold a grudge over that travesty pieceofuckingshit known as Highlander 2 - When We Fuck Up The Series.

But when I started watching the TV show? Hooked.

It rules.

/thread.


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2009)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Highlander 2 - When We Fuck Up The Series.



Once I saw the bad guy (the black dude whos name I forget) I was like "You're kidding me right?" then surely...they weren't


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 20, 2009)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I always felt that way, since I'm a die hard Highlander movie fan. I mean, I still hold a grudge over that travesty pieceofuckingshit known as Highlander 2 - When We Fuck Up The Series.
> 
> But when I started watching the TV show? Hooked.
> 
> ...



There is no Highlander 2 - it was a mass hallucination. 

Never mention it again 

I kinda got a little sick of the TV show and the climatic ending to the last season really....wasn't. It had its moments I guess....


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 20, 2009)

MFB said:


> Once I saw the bad guy (the black dude whos name I forget) I was like "You're kidding me right?" then surely...they weren't



That's actually Highlander 3, which they made the Highlander 2... aw, fuckit. They screwed it all up.

H2 was all about some alien bullshit, and t he planet Zardoz...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 20, 2009)

The Dark Wolf said:


> That's actually Highlander 3, which they made the Highlander 2... aw, fuckit. They screwed it all up.
> 
> H2 was all about some alien bullshit, and t he planet Zardoz...



There is no Highlander 2 and Michael Ironside wasn't in it.

Capiche? 

(Mario Van Peebles?)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 20, 2009)

You sound like my friend who got me into the series. He was a huge HL fan, too, and would always say that there was no Highlander 2.

And yeah, MVP was the bad guy in part 3 (which wasn't half bad. Course, it wasn't half good, either! Ba-dum-dum!)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 20, 2009)

Man I haven't watched that in years.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 20, 2009)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You sound like my friend who got me into the series. He was a huge HL fan, too, and would always say that there was no Highlander 2.
> 
> And yeah, MVP was the bad guy in part 3 (which wasn't half bad. Course, it wasn't half good, either! Ba-dum-dum!)



3 was ok, it just seemed that MVP was simply there to "Kurgan-out" a bit as the original was such a memorable bad guy. Of course, Endgame with Donnie Yen in (even if he was criminally underused) was quite epic


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 20, 2009)

I plan to watch the movies too. Do they take place before, after, or separate from the TV series?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't remember the timeline exactly but as far as I know they're concurrent story arcs with Connor and Duncan meeting in the first episode of the TV series and the last film? 

Wikipedia probably has an exhaustive comparison as its unoffically Geeknet.com


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmm, looks like the time line is sort of like:

Movies 1-3, TV Series, Movies 4-6


----------



## MTech (Apr 20, 2009)

Come on guys you know sequels do wonders for a movie..I mean after all just look what they did for Critters





besides you forgot about Highlander 4 and 5


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2009)

The Dark Wolf said:


> That's actually Highlander 3, which they made the Highlander 2... aw, fuckit. They screwed it all up.
> 
> H2 was all about some alien bullshit, and t he planet Zardoz...





Sounds like a huge clusterfuck that I'm glad to have avoided


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 20, 2009)

In case y'all didn't know, Highlander 6 is supposed to come out in 2010!


----------



## Randy (Apr 21, 2009)

*METHOS!*


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 2, 2009)

Update!

I recently finished the whole series and the 5 movies. The series is great up to the last episode of the 5th season. The 6th (final) season is kind of a chore to watch, especially the few episodes where Duncan is not in them at all. They did give it a pretty good ending though, so credit for that. My biggest complaint about the series: Amanda. I just never liked her character.

The movies: SKIP 2 (The Quickening) and 5 (The Source). Ungodly horrible. The planet Zeist? Sean Connery as a "Star Wars Blue-glowie" guy? The bizarro trippy Guardian? Shitty "Sci-Fi Channel Movie" camera work and production? Post-apocalyptic future settings almost never work except maybe Escape From New York/LA... 

Fortunately 1, 3, and 4 are all good. They even did a good job making Christopher Lambert look pretty close to his original age in 4 even though he was 15 years older.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Jul 4, 2009)

I must really be the only person who likes Highlander 2. I honestly admire it's ballsiness; the ignoring of fundamental plot elements like where they're from (Space? Scotland? who cares?) and how or why Ramírez is alive, exactly. Lambert's acting is impeccable throughout, particularly when he's an old guy near the start. The only lame bit is the bit with the air vent/fan


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 16, 2009)

Randy said:


> *METHOS!*



Wasn't he supposed to be 4000 years old? It was awesome how he hid himself though. Right in with the Watchers. Man, my brother and I loved that show. To this day, we'll occasionally break out with "In the end, there can be only one."


----------



## neoclassical (Jul 19, 2009)

Wifey has been downloading the TV series recently, I've been listening to few. Loved the movies and the series in the 90's, but I missed the last movie.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 19, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Update!
> 
> I recently finished the whole series and the 5 movies. The series is great up to the last episode of the 5th season. The 6th (final) season is kind of a chore to watch, especially the few episodes where Duncan is not in them at all. They did give it a pretty good ending though, so credit for that. My biggest complaint about the series: Amanda. I just never liked her character.
> 
> ...



I'd rather watch 2 than 4. Personally, 4 and 5 should never have been made, period. Sorry, Conner > Duncan, for all time.


----------



## Ckackley (Jul 19, 2009)

I loved the series. The movies were awesome as well, but for some reason the series had a better feel to it. I guess because there was more time to flesh out characters. I remember the one show where it had the immortal that was kind of off in the head because he had been burned at the stake for being a witch back in the day. Of course he didn't die but it took him forever to heal up and he was totally screwed up in the head.


----------

